# Contracting your own in ground pool build



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Any 2coolers out there successfully contract the building of thier own personal in ground gunite pool? 

I am kicking the idea around. I own a concrete company and can do the decking around the pool myself. However the excavation, plaster ect I would have to sub out. 

Thanks in advance...

Will T.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

is it worth the trouble if you don't get a warranty?


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

So far from what I have found out, you can save around 10-15-20 grand. The warranty has yet to be addressed. My personal company puts a 1 year warranty on any concrete job we do. I would need to look at the other trades to see what they offer.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Built a 22'X45' pool, 2800 sqft of decking, 3' fire pit out of flag stone, new outdoor kitchen with flagstone and stainless for $60k. Cheapest pool builder quoted $87k. Got 3 bids before I went out on a ledge. Decking is stamped concrete. I found a builder and snuck up and got subs names and numbers. I am in the construction business so it was not that hard to do.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. I'm in the construction industry and I can handle everything but the steel, plumbing design/install and gunite.

I'm sure I can find subs for all these, just finding good ones may be the trick.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

drake1 said:


> Built a 22'X45' pool, 2800 sqft of decking, 3' fire pit out of flag stone, new outdoor kitchen with flagstone and stainless for $60k. Cheapest pool builder quoted $87k. Got 3 bids before I went out on a ledge. Decking is stamped concrete. I found a builder and snuck up and got subs names and numbers. I am in the construction business so it was not that hard to do.[/
> 
> Are you in the Houston area? If you are , any chance you still have those subs contact info?


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

redman71 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm in the construction industry and I can handle everything but the steel, plumbing design/install and gunite.
> 
> I'm sure I can find subs for all these, just finding good ones may be the trick.


Yes! That's my concern as well. I am checking with the builders I do work for to see if I can get some contacts as well. So far no luck though. I may try calling a pool resurfacing company, might help.


----------



## swampsquatch (Jul 25, 2013)

I had Antonhy Sylvin build my pool. Wish I would have contracted it out myself. I got a w 1 year waranty on everything but gunite. You will get the same from your subs or find another one. You can save almost half the price of you don't mind the headache. If not use a small local company. They will actually care about the quallity of their work. Its their name on tje line. The big companys don't care about you.


----------

